# Interesting Story



## RedGinger (Apr 4, 2011)

http://www.2theadvocate.com/features/91449269.html

 I really enjoy stories like this one.  I wonder what type of bottles were excavated!


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 4, 2011)

Baton Rouge...our old stomping grounds.  My husband and I both went to school there.  The picture shows the students on top of one of the two side-by-side mounds in the middle of campus.  It is a favorite picnic spot.  Many years ago two students were lying on the slope of the mound.  Another couple of students thought it would be fun to drive over the mounds.  I know it killed at least one of them.  Very sad.
 Bayou Sara is just down the bluff from Saint Francisville where my folks used to live. It is right on the Mississippi River. Many, many years ago Bayou Sara was a bustling town where the river boats put in.  Changes in the river and other reasons Bayou Sara had to be abandoned.  It is now just a low grown over area.  The ferry across the River still leaves from there but during high river times the road from St. Francisville to the river is just a causeway surrounded by water.
 From what I understand there was and still is some very good bottle digging down in Bayou Sara but it is all off limits. The oldest house in St Francisville was built in the 1790's and most of the other houses in the historic part of town are from the early 1800's to about 1890.  It is a beautiful town and surrounded by many old plantations and very old towns.
 They are building a new bridge across the Mississippi just south of St. Francisville.  Once it is open the ferry will stop.  Maybe, with no traffic down there, it will be easier to poke around Bayou Sara...with all the alligators and snakes.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 4, 2011)

In a way I'm glad NOT to be there, as "Very good bottle digging that's off limits" would be torture to my soul.[]


----------



## rockbot (Apr 6, 2011)

Good one Red. Thanks bostaurus for the details. And like Joe said, boy it would be tough to resist!


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 6, 2011)

I think there  are folks that venture in there but is is under 1-15 feet of water most of the time.  We will be in Louisiana in early May...I may have to go to St. Francisville and poke around.


----------

